# Internet



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all

Looking to get an Internet connection set up at my apartment in Cabanas. As I will only be there for 5/6 weeks a year I'm not looking to pay a huge amount.

My primary use of the connection will be basic web browsing, E-Mail and also streaming UK TV programmes. 

I've looked at a few of the ISPs but I'm unable to translate the websites using Google Translate. 

Can anyone recommend a low-cost ISP for me that will allow me to do everything I need?

Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Simply there aren't any for 5-6 weeks per year, all reasonably priced deals are contracts.

as you want to stream UK TV then Dongle services are really not suitable as GB limited and relativly expensive


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for this, canoeman.

I realise I'll need to sign up for a contract for a longer period of time (probably 1yr+ I'd expect?) but I was just pointing out that I'll only be over there for 5-6 weeks so was looking for the cheapest overall price per month.

I understand 3G won't be an option due to high bandwidth requirements for streaming.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Streaming not an issue with 3G or slightly less, what you can get depends on whats actually available at your address one of cheapest is Nos opt for Huawei router if they can give you a good signal


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Appreciate all your help thank you so much. Will do some research and see what I can find out re Nos. 

Regards.


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

*NOS Internet*

Hi have searched the internet from England and the site for NOS is very poor and there is no mention of how we can contact them - does anybody in Portugal have internet with NOS and how do we go about getting connection in our apartment in Cabanas - or do we have to wait until we arrive in Portugal and do it. If so does anybody know where NOS is located in Tavira?:fingerscrossed:

I understand there is a phone socket and we have pre-installation we just need a connection.

We were hoping to buy an Apple box (or similar) and connect via expat.com so that we could watch English programmes.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally think Nos site excellent if you look to bottom there is contact information
Contactos NOS - NOS

This page Tarifários Internet - NOS gives you details of fixed Wi-fi and telephone option, scroll down and enter your post code Teste de cobertura will give you a very good idea if service is suitable for you.

We've been with Optimus/Nos for a few years now and have always found them helpful and to give extremely good customer service in direct contrast to PT/Meo who are terrible.
Plus they always have English speaking staff to handle service or technical issues. 

Doubt that you can open an account from UK as any of providers reguire you in person with ID, NIF , bank details etc to sign contract.

The best way is to trial all the suppliers Nos, Vodafone, Meo offer a trial period with refund if not suitable as to be honest the only way to get a true evaluation is to try equipment in situ, with Nos & vodafone it is sometimes necessary to have router reset so it takes a 3 or 4G signal to get a good stable internet connection, always sign up for slowest package, till you know signal strength, easy to upgrade difficult to downgrade


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

thanks once again canoeman - do you know if there is an office in Tavira that we can go to and speak to them personally.

Regards.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There will certainly be agents who represent Nos or the electrical stores like Wortens, Radio Poular, Tein 21 all sell


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

I just got a NOS 4G router which is working fine for us anywhere we have tried to use it - all I needed was a contribuiente number and a passport. I got the one year contract as they give you the router free that way, otherwise you can pay 80 for the router and then just pay month by month contract free. No need for a fixed address at all (they need some address but it does not appear to matter much) and you can take it away working and setup from the shop. I'm not sure even if you need a contribuiente number at all but I had one so I gave it to them.

The "XL" plan that they offer allows for unlimited downloads and costs about 25 euros per month. Its the only unlimited download option we could find but possibly there are others if you have a fixed house installation. Works perfect for streaming TV so far.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have the roving option, the other option is a "fixed" router plans are cheaper but can be used a 3 addresses


----------

